# 4 colour process



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

hey guys does anyone get 4 colour process transfers? from what i've heard, the quality of the design itself isn't very good, apparently the dpi drops significantly, does anyone have any info.experience with this? any advice would be much appreciated

thanks


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

also can it be printed on any colour shirts?

thanks


----------

